# usual means



## Taldea

Buenas tardes:

os escribo para consultaros la traducción de la expresión 'usual means'. Como no va seguido de preposición, es más complicado determinar la expresión adecuada en español... Copio el texto:

'That and the fear that anyting other than business as usual means enforced austerity, even though that's exactly where our present path is surely taking most of us, one way or another'. 

Contexto: se habla del cambio climático y del descreimiento de muchos, que prefieren oír el discurso tranquilizador de los escépticos, los que niegan tal cambio. 'That' alude a la preferencia por este discurso. 

Y ahora copio mi traducción: 'Esto y el miedo a que cualquier otra cosa que no sean los negocios como mecanismo habitual fuerce la austeridad, incluso aunque ahí es exactamente donde nos dirigimos la mayoría de nosotros, de una manera u otra'. Como veis, es una traducción mejorable, también porque no sé bien cómo encajar en la frase la traducción de 'our present path': 'ahí es sin duda donde nos lleva a la mayoría de nosotros nuestra trayectoria actual...'.

Os agradezco mucho vuestra ayuda. SALUDOS y MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## Lnewqban

Mi sugerencia:

Esto, y el miedo a que cualquier otra cosa que no sea lo [acostumbrado/usual/normal/familiar] signifique una austeridad [obligada/necesaria/impuesta], aunque sea esa la realidad hacia la cual conduce a la mayoría de nosotros el camino presente, de una manera u otra.


----------



## AbogadoPeter

"_Business as usual_" es un modismo que quiere decir que seguirán haciendo las cosas como siempre, y es ligeramente despectivo. Hay que ignorar el significado literal de "_business_" porque no se trata de negocios.

Yo interpreto la frase (que no fue hábilmente redactada en inglés) cómo decir que se teme que si se desvía de cualquier manera de lo que ya está haciendo, el resultado será medidas de austeridad obligatorias, a pesar de que probablemente ahí vamos de cualquier forma.

Seguramente ustedes lo pueden redactar mucho mejor en español que yo, pero espero expresar la idea cómo la leo en inglés.


----------



## Taldea

¡Muchas gracias Lnewqban y AbogadoPeter! 
Desconocía que la expresión fuera un modismo: vaya metedura de pata, la mía... 'Business as usual': no lo olvidaré.
Entiendo la interpretación que le dais a la frase. Vamos a ver esta traducción: 'eso y el miedo a que cualquier vía que no sea la habitual fuerce medidas de austeridad, aunque probablemente en esa dirección vamos/estamos yendo todos, de una u otra forma'. Es una propuesta para integrar los contenidos entre paréntesis de Lnewqban, aunque algo más simplificada, y acorde a la interpretación que ambos ofrecéis.

Vuestra ayuda ha tenido carácter de revelación!! MUCHÍSIMAS GRACIAS A AMBOS


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Taldea said:


> '(...)  other than *[*business as usual*]* means [enforced austerity*]*, (...)





Lnewqban said:


> (...) cualquier otra cosa que no sea lo [acostumbrado/usual/normal/familiar] signifique una austeridad [obligada/necesaria/impuesta], (...)





AbogadoPeter said:


> (..) el resultado será medidas de austeridad obligatorias, (...)





Taldea said:


> 'eso y el miedo a que cualquier vía que no sea la habitual *fuerce * medidas de austeridad,


----------



## AbogadoPeter

Trabajo con un traductor jurado, licenciado etc. que es buenísimo pero he notado que hay algunas cosas que serán muy difícil saber si no has pasado la vida inmersado en el idioma, y seguramente eso incluye algunos modismos. Volviendo al tema,



Taldea said:


> anyt*h*ing other than business as usual means enforced austerity



Aquí me falta contexto, pero yo lo leo cómo si fuera un país cómo Grecia, o una empresa casi en bancarota, es decir, que algo o alguien va a forzar la austeridad desde afuera y no que faltar de seguir la vía de costumbre la va a forzar. Pero habría que ver más para estar seguro de eso.


----------



## Taldea

Hakuna, buenas tardes: me confunde un poco el aspa... si no la viera, ¿podría decir que te gusta el término 'forzar' en el texto?


----------



## Taldea

AbogadoPeter, entiendo lo que dices pero no hay más contexto significativo, ninguna otra información en el texto que pudiera ayudar a determinar si se trata de la austeridad impuesta -tipo España con los recortes que estamos sufriendo por 'indicación' de Alemania y cia- o bien de austeridad como consecuencia lógica del agotamiento de los recursos naturales, entre ellos la fauna de río (el tema del libro), que estamos llevando a cabo en todo el mundo.

Pero por si ves algo que yo no veo, copio el párrafo: 'What's really worring is the fact that the most vocal 'sceptics' are people whose main area of expertise is economics -that is to say, those responsible for filling the global financial atmophere with imaginary money, which, unlike surplus carbon dioxide, will largely vanish one day . But for now their reassuring message is what people want to hear, helped along by the unfounded belief that should anything happen there will be room in the lifeboats for all of us. That an the fear... '.

Pues esto es todo. No sé si te dará alguna pista...
En cuanto a la inmersión en el idioma, lo que dices es totalmente cierto: si una no es tu lengua materna, nunca podrás ser bilingüe. Eso lo decían justo en una charla sobre traducción en la que estuve hace unos días. Así pues, solo podemos seguir aprendiendo...

Muchas gracias de nuevo, AbogadoPeter!


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Taldea said:


> Hakuna, buenas tardes: me confunde un poco el aspa... si no la viera, ¿podría decir que te gusta el término 'forzar' en el texto?



Es que no me suena muy bien traducir *means* como _fuerce,_ creo que casi todas (si no todas) las acepciones apuntan a _significar_ (querer, querer decir, referir(se), etc), como bien sugiere Lnewqban. Me pareció que te estabas influenciando con el *enforced *que acompaña a *austerity*. Quizás pueda reforzar la idea que presenta AbogadoPeter en #6, pero "yo" preferiría traducirlo más "neutral", en la línea de opciones que ya te presentaron y que remarqué. Ojo, sólo una opinión personal.
Y a propósito del #6, es indudable que un nativo advierte cosas que a los no nativos se nos escapan, y creo que precisamente _impuesta_, como traducción que propone Lnewqban para *enforced*, deja entrever esa posibilidad de que las medidas de austeridad vengan _impuestas desde afuera _como menciona AbogadoPeter.


----------



## Taldea

La verdad es que casi me da vergüenza responder, Hakuna. Definitivamente, he perdido el norte, sí. Te agradezco mucho la aclaración: aunque la que enviaste previamente era perfectamente comprensible -y muy gráfica-, parece que si no leo un buen párrafo no me aclaro. 

Efectivamente, el 'fuerce' se me ha deslizado por el 'enforced', que es adjetivo de 'measures'. Y el planteamiento de Lnewqban, que AbogadoPeter suscribe y avala, es el adecuado. Creo que cuando AbogadoPeter dice que las medidas son forzadas desde fuera y que no es dejar de seguir la vía de costumbre lo que va a a forzar, está diciéndome justo lo que me repites (¡y menos mal que lo has hecho!): que son las medidas las 'enforced', no que something different enforces nada: ¿me explico? Que es un adjetivo, vamos, no un verbo.

Lo que en la propuesta de Lnewqban quise modificar era la traducción de 'means', porque 'signifique' me parecía algo neutro -¿tal vez preferible 'implique'?- y a partir de ahí volví a destrozar todo: a confundir verbos y adjetivos y mezclar sintagmas...la pera, vamos.
Así que te agradezco mucho la paciencia, de verdad. Como a AbogadoPeter, que este no era un caso de bilingüísmo sino de juzgado de guardia. No me lo tengáis en cuenta, por favor

Te lías tanto intentando sacarle punta a un pelo que pierdes perspectiva... once again.

MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS!!!!


----------

